# T Shirt Ideas please



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to make some shirts for the next ride. 
Thinking of putting tow strap on the back of the shirt with a sigh 
*"hook up here and I'll pull ya through" *or
"don't follow the Bruit, cause you* won't* make it..."
need ideas friends ride mud pro's and a zuki 700.


if ya read my last post on pranks you how we do.....

ideas needed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could put:

"The only _Mud Pro_ around here, is ME"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I like it!!^^


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

"If you can read this sign I aint muddy enough" haha. "Got Mud?" "A Mud What?" Or get a pic of the rear of yer brute and put that pic on the back of a shirt "Nothin but mud!"


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> I am going to make some shirts for the next ride.
> Thinking of putting tow strap on the back of the shirt with a sigh
> *"hook up here and I'll pull ya through" *or
> "don't follow the Bruit, cause you* won't* make it..."
> ...


I like the first one ok, but the second one just makes me laugh. I was not very impressed with the mudding ability of the brute force on our last trip. My cousin's brute has more ground clearance, and he has skinny/wide setup with 30" silverbacks and he struggled more to get through the same holes i did and some he didnt make it where i did. Then again, i havent seen many KQ's go where mine will either!!

BTW, i like what bleedngreen68 said, Got Mud? is always a good one!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

_IF_ you can read this you must have rode a Kawie


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Follow me if you dare Haha Idk im not good with coming up with stuff


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If you can read this, You've got mud on your face.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

your ATV soon in tow...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont worry I will pull you home


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Towing fees are as follows.
Honda =2 beers
Arcticat =4 beers
Suzuki = 3 beers
Can Am = 6 beers and braggin rights


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

- Mud Pro recovery sling!


- Tow, Tow, Tow your Pro, gently down the stream....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Towing fees are as follows.
> Honda =2 beers
> Arcticat =4 beers
> Suzuki = 3 beers
> Can Am = 6 beers and braggin rights


I like this one !!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

"The Sh*ts' get'n deep around here-Good thing I wore my _Brute_" (_as in boots_)


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

use the bud label an say bruteweiser king of quads!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:haha::309149:These are great.."The Sh*ts' get'n deep around here-Good thing I wore my _Brute_" (_as in boots_)*funny NM.*


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I likem all! "Got a lil' yellow lever? Its a Brute thing, you wouldnt understand."


----------

